# 7wks preg scan showing a sac and a dot at the top this worries me



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

i have lost 4 babies all early stages 
all i ever get to see is an empty scan 
this time i seen a sac with a dot at the top 
this has left me feeling very negative about my nxt scan this wed 
how much should i expect to see at 7/8wks 

steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Steph,

I know it's worrying, and nothing that I say will help you to be any calmer, but things will hopefully be different this time.  I don't deal with many early scans, and we aren't trained as midwives to interpret scans.  However, what you saw on the last scan sounds normal, and tomorrow you should see the heartbeat, and probably just a little kidney bean shape.  Please let me know how it goes tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

emilycaitlin 
we speak again thanks for your support 
i will let you know how the scan goes 
at the min im trying not to build my hopes up not that im expecting it to all go wrong again but i think it would be harder on myself if i build my hopes up then have them come crashing down again
i have so many mixed feeling and it all comes from fear
thanks steph


----------

